# Wie kann ich Laptop mit PC per Crossover-Kabel verbinden?



## necatiates25 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Crossover-Kabel besorgt. Ich möchte einen Laptop(Windows Vista) und einen Rechner mit Windows Xp über einen Netzwerkkabel verbinden, damit ich daten übertragen kann. Ich habe auch einen Router mit der ip 192.168.0.1 (glaube ich). ich habe in vielen Foren gelesen, aber ich kam gar nicht weiter. Ich weiß nicht was ping oder ming sein soll. also ich habe gar keinen Plan über Netzwerke. Bitte hilft mir mit einer Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung !!

mfg


----------



## stain (13. Juli 2009)

Soweit ich weiß benötigst du für eine direkte Verbindung mit Crosskabel zwischen zwei PCs keinen Router.

Vielleicht hilft dieser Thread in einem anderen Forum. Wenn nicht, wäre es schön, wenn du dein Problem etwas näher beschreiben könntest. Ab welchem Punkt weißt du nicht mehr weiter?


----------



## michaelwengert (14. Juli 2009)

Du hast eigentlich 2 Möglichkeiten die beiden zu verbinden

1. per Crossover Kabel
da brauchst du dann keinen router...sondern verbindest die beiden direkt mit dem Kabel. Da du dann kein DHCP hast musst du bei beiden die IP Adresse von Hand vergeben. (zb. 192.168.0.1-2)

2. über den Router (welcher Hersteller)
da steckst du dann einfach beide direkt mit normalen Netzwerkkabeln in deinen Router ein. Vielen Routern ist es auch egal ob du ein Normales oder ein Crossoverkabel benutzt.Durch das DHCP bekommen dann die beiden Rechner direkt eine IP und du solltest dich im Netzwerk finden

Die 2te Methode ist die einfachere, da dein Router eigentlich so gut wie alles konfiguriert.

Ob das alles funktioniert testest du dann indem du den Rechner anpingst.
dazu gehst du unter "Start->Ausführen" da tippst du "cmd" ein. In der dann aufgehenden Konsole tippst du:
"ping ip-adresse" des anderen Rechners (die du ja von Hand vergeben hast, bzw dein Router vergeben hat)


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



michaelwengert hat gesagt.:


> Die 2te Methode ist die einfachere, da dein Router eigentlich so gut wie alles konfiguriert.


Nicht nur einfacher, sondern auch praktischer.
1. erspart man sich das ständige umstecken der Netzwerkkabel.
2. muss man nicht ständig an der IP rumstellen.
3. kommt man mit beiden Rechnern ins Internet und dieses sogar ohne vom anderen Rechner abhängig zu sein (es müssen also nicht beide gleichzeitig laufen).
Ausserdem bräuchte man in einem Rechner eine 2. Netzwerkkarte wenn man beide direkt miteinander verbindet und mit einem von beiden ins Internet will.

Wenn der Router keinen eingebauten Switch hat (mehrere LAN-Anschlüsse), dann ist es sinnvoll sich einen seperaten Switch anzuschaffen.
Einen ganz billigen Switch bekommt man schon für rund 6,50 Euro..... kaum teurer als eine billige 2. Netzwerkkarte (ab ca. 3 Euro).

Bei ausreichend vielen LAN-Anschlüssen am Router oder Switch hätte man auch die Option noch einen Printserver mit dran zu hängen. 

Um Daten austauschen zu können, musst Du ausserdem ein Verzeichnis für das Netzwerk freigeben.

Wenn Du die Rechner über den Router/Switch verbindest, dann nimm lieber ein normales (ungekreutztes) Netzwerkkabel.
Ein Crossover-Kabel (gekreuzt) funktioniert nicht an jedem Router/Switch.
Preislich unterscheiden sich gekreutzte und ungekreutzte Kabel bei gleicher Qualität und Länge nur ganz wenig (liegt im Cent-Bereich).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

